# [Misfit Studios] Strange Brew: Book of Shadows for Pathfinder RPG Available



## Steve Conan Trustrum (Dec 4, 2016)

Strange Brew: Book of Shadows for the Pathfinder RPG




Buy it now.

Legends say that witches keep their spells inscribed into a Book of Shadows that holds their accumulated wisdom and power.

Here, in <strong>Strange Brew: Book of Shadows</strong>, you’ll find magic drawn from real-world legends, mythology, and folktales, as well as pure flights of fancy. Within <strong>Strange Brew: Books of Shadows</strong>, you will find over 100 spells and a half-dozen rituals, enough to delight your characters, bedevil your foes, and make your witch (or other spellcaster, whether arcane or divine) a formidable opponent.

Witches are magical creatures.

All for your Pathfinder Role-Playing Game!

Buy it now and bring home *Strange Brew: Book of Shadows* for the Pathfinder RPG.


----------

